# Early Season Countdown



## taddy1340

What no countdown yet? Didn't last year's begin at like 90 days. It opens Sept 1, correct? Anyway, I'll begin...

62 days.

I hope I'll be out of the AF by then. I'll either be hunting on 1 Sept in WI or ND.

Mike


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I think people are still concerned if they're going to open the season in August. I can't say that I've been paying close attention....does anyone know if or when that decision will be made?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Nevermind, I spoke with Mike Szymanski, the Wildlife Biologist for the NDGF and it will not happen this year..........but definitely possible next year.

So anywho, it's Sept. 1st again for 2007. Sure seems a ways out since summer just started!


----------



## Maverick

So starts the count down!!!!!!!Love it...... :beer:


----------



## hunter121390

ya it does. but then again it doesnt. our early season here in wisconsin opens september 1st too. i can't wait. our early season only lasts 15 days, but the limit for those 15 days is 5 geese a day. i believe that is how its set up here for this year again.


----------



## honkerwacker

Gotta love it!!!! Our first scouting mission was last night :beer:


----------



## SDwaterfowler

You guys are all lucky. Our early season doesn't start until September 8. I guess I should just be thankful we do have an early season.


----------



## jmayerl

Taddy- I can't believe someone finally started this. If you need someone to hunt with in Wisconsin, I run a small outfitter in NE WI. I don't have any bookings from Sept 6-9 so if your in the area let me know. Also Wisconsin may still have a Aug season, according to the wildlife bio. in Green Bay. He going to let me know by July 12 for sure


----------



## taddy1340

jmayerl said:


> Taddy- I can't believe someone finally started this. If you need someone to hunt with in Wisconsin, I run a small outfitter in NE WI. I don't have any bookings from Sept 6-9 so if your in the area let me know. Also Wisconsin may still have a Aug season, according to the wildlife bio. in Green Bay. He going to let me know by July 12 for sure


Thanks for the offer, but no thanks. I'm from that area and the last thing I need is an outifitter to get me on birds. No offense to you, but just not my deal. I don't agree with the need for an outfitter.

Back to the count...62...but soon to be 61!


----------



## DeltaBoy

Taddy -

You beat me to it this year... I posted up and had the countdown going a ways out the last couple of years. Thanks for starting the thread! I can't wait this year, just hope to get enough time to enjoy the season.

Good Luck and everyone be safe this year!


----------



## hunter121390

ya if anyones looking for a hunting partner in southeastern wisconsin let me know. i dont have my liscense til the 19th though


----------



## taddy1340

61...


----------



## USSapper

61+365-30(if started on aug 1st)=396


----------



## NDTerminator

Here's another way to look at it, *only 4 Pay Periods until Early Goose Season.*

Damn not much time, better get to tweakin' the trailer...


----------



## Leo Porcello

I was going to start this thread but I know traditionally Deltaboy does. Either way I look forward to making more early season memories like these:


----------



## diver_sniper

You guys are just starting it now? Man I started it at 100 days. It's gettin closer. Can't wait.


----------



## GooseBuster3

There must be somthing wrong with me this year. I havent thought at all about goose hunting. Nor I wont even kill a goose in Sept. You guys have fun. I'll be in Fort peck MT cashing elk for two weeks!


----------



## DeltaBoy

55 Days!

Lots of projects to do before the season starts. The days are going to go by fast and the last week is going to take forever...


----------



## Blue Plate

Wow Scott, You are ready for the season!!!!

I'm ready for some Minnesota beatdowns. Last year was good, this season will be even better.


----------



## Duckslayer100

I've been thinking about early goose season since May...I hate this hot weather....COME ON FALL!!! :beer:


----------



## PJ

52 days?!


----------



## jwdinius1

ive been going crazy since well dec 21 when it closed, been scouting and counting nesting pairs, mostly good news in our area, cept i found out that our feild we limited in the last 2 early openers was planted with canola this year   time to find a new field.


----------



## taddy1340

51 days...can you say chubby???? I just have to decide if it will be ND, WI, or OK.

The OK early season hasn't been set (as far as I know). Last year it opened up on the 8th.


----------



## justund223

I keep having nightmares that i oversleep on the opener and don't wake up till 11 am. and than in one of my nightmares i get can't find a field to hunt and i get turned down for everyone i wan to hunt. :roll: The early season can't get early enough!!! :beer:


----------



## taddy1340

50 days...still have my chubby from yesterday.


----------



## mallard mayhem

hey guys i dont know about the rest of you but....i started counting down myself the last day of the late season last year....50 days is nothing compared to the two hundred and something days we had left after the last hunt last fall! anyways happy counting and best of luck to all of you out there that will hit the fields sept. 1st!


----------



## Leo Porcello

I don't think I count down really anymore. I think it makes the time go by slower for me. It seems like if you put all things you have to do off till the last 2 weeks then that time really flies by.


----------



## Ac_EsS

im with him. screw counting down it makes it seem a whole lot longer than it really is. but her is some advice i tell me guys count pay checks. they come in at the 1st and the 15th for DOD personel. so deployments dont seem as long haha :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy

I like to count down the days, pay, or looking at all the things that need to get done before the season starts...

*46 Days! *


----------



## fox412

getting excited here too. I ordered a Avery Migrator from Cabelas.(They are on sale) and I started changing my older style GHG's to motion bases.


----------



## diver_sniper

Cut 20 more tires today. That means 40 new goose dekes for me. The party can't come soon enough.


----------



## BeekBuster

Sept. 2nd here in MN can't wait. Ive been making snow geese decoys since spring just tryin to keep busy and pass the time. I have been dieing to get out and shoot some birds. The clays just are not cutting it no more. 
*42 DAYS !
:sniper: *


----------



## diver_sniper

Are you sure it's Sept 2nd in Minnesota? Sept. 1st is a Saturday, I guess I haven't taken the time to check, but isn't it usually the first Saturday in Sept.?


----------



## universitywaterfowler

Yea usually is, and you are insane if your serious about using tires as decoys. Never tried never gonna, but thats crazy. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello

universitywaterfowler said:


> you are insane if your serious about using tires as decoys.


One of the best kept secrets out there!!


----------



## Jeff Zierden

Well I hope the rest of the MN hunters think the opener is on the 2nd. That means I will have all the birds to myself on the real opener Sept. 1st!!


----------



## universitywaterfowler

BOOOOOOYAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!
:jammin:


----------



## diver_sniper

universitywaterfowler said:


> you are insane if your serious about using tires as decoys.


You keep telling yourself that. :wink:


----------



## live_4_quack

Watched two flocks fly out and feed on cut hayfields last night. Made my blood pump to see them flipping and hear them calling while they were landing.


----------



## Jeff Zierden

Yep it's official! They are done molting. I saw my first group of geese of the season feeding in a cut barley field tonight.


----------



## justund223

and you guys said an Aug. 1st opener is too soon :stirpot:


----------



## universitywaterfowler

Last three years i've hunted a semi trailer yard early goose season, this year i'll be in North Dakota. Which do you think will produce more geese. :lol: 
semi trailers are literally 25 yards away, and sometimes we hide in them, this past year the owner bought the land around him so we had a little, maybe 10 acre crap grass field behind the trailers and didn't have to hunt in between the trailers. He got a farmer to cut this grass so it looked like a cut wheat field. Anyway... best kill was calling a flock of 30 geese off the tree line a couple hundred yards away, by the time my gun was up the furthest goos was maybe 15 yds. away. Closest bird was about 5 feet away from my buddies girl. So these birds are everywhere and 3 touched down by the time I was pulling the trigger, I got full use out of my sbe, (that happened to have a long range patternmaster choke lol) So out of the three people I managed to be the only one that hit anything and i killed one with every shot. Kicker was that two of my three geese were banded, first I had ever shot, and only actually. My buddy was irate :******: I was very happy of course. Maybe my best kill of all time. The calling work I had to do to get these geese to break the treeline and then walk them all the way in was nothing short of poetic. :strapped:


----------



## goosebusters

...and humble too!!! Nah, man great story. I wish my band stories were that cool!!


----------



## diver_sniper

Wish my band stories were true


----------



## universitywaterfowler

This was early season MN, and these geese were banded in Maryland. Kinda weird but hey I'll take it. Hopefully I can pop some more in ND this year, and I look forward to getting a lot of people together to massacre the snows this spring. Was thinking 20 doz. economy snow shells, with 3 doz. GHG 5/8 snows, 3 doz. GHG 5/8 blues, and maybe some full bodies to fill in exactly where i want them before the fire flows. That way everything can have motion, its cheap- ish, and your got great realism.
Slackin on the Countdown for Fall---- is it to early for the countdown to Spring Snow???


----------



## diver_sniper

universitywaterfowler said:


> is it to early for the countdown to Spring Snow???


No sir it is not. Won't lie, it's been on my mind a lot recently too.

Cheapish? You must have a good job man.

I'd say skip the economy shells and go with sillosocks though. It's up to you though, either should work about as well.


----------



## diver_sniper

Oh, by the way, 37 days and about 19 or so hours till the party.


----------



## headshot

> Oh, by the way, 37 days and about 19 or so hours till the party


I packed all my gear when I got home from my vacation. :beer:


----------



## goosebusters

Are you sure that the band was actually from maryland or did it just say that on the band?? :wink:


----------



## universitywaterfowler

Guess it just said that on the bands, i called both of them in and never got anything back.


----------



## goosebusters

That is the best part about shooting bands, getting the information back. You should try again. Then you can find out how old the geese were!

http://www.reportband.gov/ It is pretty easy to do online now, give it a shot and get back to us.


----------



## phildo57

I just joined the forum, but i've been pumped for early season since the beginning of July. 33 days!


----------



## dukegoose

Went out and shot clays with the PM last night. I also got my new Feather Duster Acrylic in the mail today. Very nice!! It has great range, I was really impressed with the low end. It's going to be the go to call for me this year.

universitywaterfowler, it just says Maryland on the band. By the way thanks for calling me a rookie the other day, if you shoot anymore of those Maryland geese let us know.


----------



## USSapper

> massacre the snows this spring. Was thinking 20 doz. economy snow shells, with 3 doz. GHG 5/8 snows, 3 doz. GHG 5/8 blues, and maybe some full bodies to fill in exactly where i want them before the fire flows


Yup, should be all set :wink: !


----------



## universitywaterfowler

I believe you insulted Foiles with falling hens 4 comment. Gotta stick up for people I respect immensely. :beer: 
Although I am sure their are some hens most are immature drakes. :eyeroll:


----------



## mshutt

uh oh after tomorow its only a MONTH away!!!

32 days left!


----------



## dukegoose

I can live with that, it was only a joke. I am a big fan of the falling skies series.


----------



## diver_sniper

Have any fields started coming off yet? I haven't had a chance to escape the city and look around for a while now.

The nights are gettin cooler 8)


----------



## goosebusters

They have been harvesting all the wheat by my parents house. Its coming out fast, I was driving by all my local hunting spots on Sunday. 25 percent or so were already harvested. I just can't wait to see my first packed stubble field. :lol:


----------



## mshutt

In eastern Nodak, The wheat crop is 2 weeks away from being all harvested, no farmers have gone all day and all night yet, but the standing wheat is disapearing fast!

Barley, and alfalfa are also just as far, if not farther along harvested then the wheat.

Corn for most farmers is 12+ feet tall! (Still green, of course, but it should be harvest before the end of October!)

 31 more days :beer:


----------



## USSapper

12 feet!!  Thats a small shelterbelt


----------



## headshot

The crop is starting to be harvested here too. Sept.1 is fast approaching.


----------



## diver_sniper

I was thinking as I drove home from work today... Could you imagine if the season opened tomorrow? It will be August 1st. It's gonna be 90 some degrees. The birds aren't even flying much yet. Many fields are still standing.

I know no one here likes the idea of the Aug. season, but right now is the time to really think about how ridiculous it would be. Forget about that 3 grand you dumped into field dekes, gonna need to set em on the water. Actually, wouldn't even need to do that, cuz most of the birds wouldn't be able to fly to em anyways. Also hope your ethics aren't too sturdy, cuz any geese you would get into would be pretty much flightless. What a joke, we need to make sure this doesn't happen. Unless it's been shot down already, I guess I'm a bit out of the loop lately.


----------



## headshot

> Could you imagine if the season opened tomorrow?


I still wouldnt hunt till it cools off. I also dont think it is ethical to shoot birds in the summer. uke:


----------



## diver_sniper

Well, at least we don't have to worry about that this year.

T minus 752 hours and counting! :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## cmhlop72

there is no early season in this state. if there was a depressed emoticon...i would use it. but on the other hand we oughta get a swan this year. woot. but still...weeks...months shall pass until i enter the marsh to reap flying animals from the bitter fall skies. o poopy. :lost:


----------



## DeltaBoy

*1 MONTH AWAY!!! *


----------



## goosebusters

One year from today we will be battling the heat, taking extra water bottles, taking breaks from hunting to sit in the A/C in the truck, applying bug spray, and camoflauging our naked bodies during the 90 degree early season!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bandman

I just had A/C and an ice-maker put in my blind for $599. Good to go! I'm getting in good w/ the bread-makers b/c it's going to take a lot to scatter from the roost to my blind. :eyeroll: Next August is going to be a blast. :sniper: :roll:


----------



## headshot

> Next year is going to be a blast.


 Are you going to come to sask :lol: What you guys are calling the early season is our regular season here. If this heat stays around the migrators will be late and the resident geese are gonna get pounded. :beer: Last year we absolutly clobbered juvy snows on the opening morning.


----------



## jwdinius1

1 month from today and ill finally be happy!!!!


----------



## diver_sniper

goosebusters said:


> and camoflauging our naked bodies


I've already got my tattoo artist practicing on drawing Max-4. I'll be covered from head to toe by next July!

Talked to my dad last night, he said he saw a flock of a dozen or so eating on a wheat field back home. First of the year!


----------



## goosebusters

bandman said:


> I'm getting in good w/ the bread-makers b/c it's going to take a lot to scatter from the roost to my blind.


You are gonna need the bread trail and some yellow fuzzy fully flocks as confident decoys, I think I may throw a couple rubber duckies to simulate newly hatched geese.

Hey diver when you get a tatoo make sure they use a ultra flat ink so that you aren't reflecting UV rays. I'm going to have to get a entirely new tatoo because I got a solid white UVision tatoo for spring snows.


----------



## bandman

goosebusters said:


> bandman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting in good w/ the bread-makers b/c it's going to take a lot to scatter from the roost to my blind.
> 
> 
> 
> You are gonna need the bread trail and some yellow fuzzy fully flocks as confident decoys, I think I may throw a couple rubber duckies to simulate newly hatched geese.
Click to expand...

:rollin: (I wonder when Quackhead will be coming out w/ the Gos-illa??) :lol: :lol: 
Tweet, tweet!


----------



## DeltaBoy

*27 Days!!! * 8)


----------



## diver_sniper

28 days 6 hours and 44 minutes to legal shooting time!


----------



## BeekBuster

Starting to see the geese fill up some fields and fly more. So hard to wait.

26 Days


----------



## universitywaterfowler

Put a base layer of camo on my power hunter. What i did was took all my old t shirts and hunting shirts that have holes in them, beat up whatever, and cut them into strips. Tied these onto the power hunter, almost like a ghille suit and I must say it looks beautiful for a base layer, obviously I will put the natural field veg. in it to give it that very natural look. This really breaks up the outline, and it should save me some time in the field. Free... and freed up some closet space. guess I will see how it works in the field, just can't sit still with hunting this close. :sniper:


----------



## DeltaBoy

Do you have a picture of your power hunter? Interesting idea and I am sure it will work...


----------



## universitywaterfowler

No I managed to lose my digital camera, but just made a long post on it on the blinds topic here in the goose forum if you want to read.


----------



## universitywaterfowler

K keep in mind it looks better with someone in it and here you go.


----------



## universitywaterfowler

The calls I use, MVP, Echo timber cocabola, super mag, little man, power clucker, echo xlt comp. meat.


----------



## goosehunter20

im not saying its a bad idea but i was wondering wat the point of having so many goose calls is?


----------



## bandman

goosehunter20 said:


> im not saying its a bad idea but i was wondering wat the point of having so many goose calls is?


1 word-addiction.


----------



## universitywaterfowler

Super mag- deep growls very greater goosey on bottom end, good sound all around.
Little Man-- higher pitch, really murders all geese big or small and has a wicked high pitch spit note and spit moan that can pull geese off their usual routes. Also used as a comeback call and works very well.
Power clucker- in between, very easy blowing low end on this, however is mainly on just in case something goes wrong with one of the others.
add my Sean Mann shoreman acrylic flute--- thats used for a dif. sound, with a lot of people blowing short reeds in the blind, its good to provide that extra range, and it's a killer water honker call.


----------



## mallardrocker

28 days untill my early season


----------



## phildo57

starting to see a good number of flocks flying! also, my new blind and dekes came in from roger's sporting goods yesterday. I cashed in on one of the "truckload sale" deals. what a steal! three weeks from tommorow and the steel starts flyin!! :beer:


----------



## universitywaterfowler

Moved to North Dakota this weekend, went through Fergus Falls, Moorehead, Fargo, and the up to Grand Forks. Did not see a single goose. Saw the corn fields being harvested though, 4 or 5 combiners in some fields... really crazy looking. Didn't see a bird though and kinda disappointed. :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello

goosehunter20 said:


> i was wondering wat the point of having so many goose calls is?


Once you have a reed bubble/split or when you hunt extreme cold and calls freeze on you then you realize some days the more calls in the bag the merrier. Also most guys with a bunch of calls have them tuned differently.

But as bandman said its addiction!


----------



## DeltaBoy

21 Days!!!!


----------



## goosebusters

university, are you going to UND of what? Or are you just moving the Grand Forks, either way we are probably going to have to go hunting some time.


----------



## universitywaterfowler

UND, will be there for quite a while and I will go hunting with anyone, even the people that like to argue with me on the threads. Just bought another 4 boxes of elite lessers, and I love them, however I am starting to see some legitimacy in your guys complaints with avery. One didn't have the motion cone lol... not a big prob for me the other 35 I have do. Send me a pm or get ahold of me, I drive a blue dodge with those white goose and duck stickers arranged nicely on my back window. You'll know it when you see it.


----------



## goosebusters

Yeah, I think we could probably arrange an outing, I just think though that we will leave the Avery's in the trailer for that hunt, just so you can see that other decoys will kill geese. :lol: :lol:


----------



## universitywaterfowler

This will be the first year I will be using them hunting, so believe me I know that other decoys will kill them. My first year field hunting geese, I used a doz. economy windsocks, the ones that look like mud brown shopping bags on a stick. Had heads on them though, and man did that help lol.... anyways they worked, my bigfoots worked, higdons, silos, and even the 1 judge helped out a little. They work,however its not just whether or not they work, but how much they can help you out. Used a doz. elite lessers and 4 elite lookers this spring to try them out, make sure they were worth the money and I found them to be so I will stick with them. You wanna use your dekes, I wont complain, heck I will even let you drive. A good decoy draws geese, a great decoy lands geese, and puts them to sleep.


----------



## diver_sniper

18 days 16 hours 6 minutes!


----------



## mshutt

I think Diver is more excited then any of us...hes got it down to the minute!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

oh you think so huh!? ive been counting down since over 200...

18 days, 1 hour, 3 minutes and 19 seconds

18 days

433 hours

25983 minutes

1558990 seconds

There ya go!


----------



## Duckslayer100

> greatwhitehunter3 Posted: Mon Aug 13, 2007 5:57 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> oh you think so huh!? ive been counting down since over 200...
> 
> 18 days, 1 hour, 3 minutes and 19 seconds
> 
> 18 days
> 
> 433 hours
> 
> 25983 minutes
> 
> 1558990 seconds
> 
> There ya go!


So...like two and a half weeks, give or take a couple hundred seconds. :wink:


----------



## diver_sniper

GWH3, just make sure when you do a detailed countdown like that you count it right down to the minute that legal shooting opens up, not just the day. Depending on your location in the state it will differ slightly, but by the book legal shooting time will be 6:32 am.

18 days 8 hours 57 minutes 25 seconds


----------



## phildo57

18 days 
440 hours 
26410 minutes 
1584603 seconds

We open at 6:44 in WI. :beer:


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

hey now...just cuz im cool and had all that info doesnt mean you guys gotta try to be cool like me too...i mean...c'mon guys :beer:


----------



## maanjus11

It's coming up fast!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diver_sniper

12 days 6 hours 53 minutes 22 seconds


----------



## PJ

universitywaterfowler said:


> Moved to North Dakota this weekend, went through Fergus Falls, Moorehead, Fargo, and the up to Grand Forks. Did not see a single goose. Saw the corn fields being harvested though, 4 or 5 combiners in some fields... really crazy looking. Didn't see a bird though and kinda disappointed. :eyeroll:


Were they harvesting the fields or just knocking the corn down? I bet they were knocking it down. 8)


----------



## universitywaterfowler

IDK insane amount of dust coming off of them though. I know at least one field was harvesting because I saw on of the 6 combiners loading corn into the back of a truck. That was most I have ever seen in a field, few others with 4 or 5 some with 1 and 2.


----------



## hunter121390

10 days


----------



## HonkerExpress

watching the nodak outdoors video right now and oh boy am I pumped up, lol. Can't wait to get some shooting in, lol.


----------



## GooseBusters12

9 DAYS 5 HOURS 50 MINUTES 32 SECONDS :sniper:


----------



## goosebusters

Rye guy I didn't even know that you got excited about goose hunting. :lol:


----------



## diver_sniper

There's gettin to be alot of you goosebusters guys, I'm gonna start losing track here if there gets to be anymore.


----------



## justinsxc

Went out this morning beside a place I knew they were resting... It started raining so they were slow moving this morning. There were about 200 geese and 100 ducks in the water... Had about 250 ducks visit me though haha... No geese were flying yet. They ducks were feeding with my dekes and I was soaked so I left at 8:15. Good numbers and I drove around at 9:00 last night and just watched some fly to a slough so I set up on the hill nearby. It was a fun trip but drying out the dekes right now :\... Only bad thing about rain... 9 days CHEERS :beer:


----------



## hunter121390

7days 16 hours, 11 minutes, 48 seconds


----------



## hunter121390

or so, atleast when im getting ready to leave


----------



## GooseBusters12

Of course i get excited about Goose huting Mertz.........im just hoping i can go more this year with you guys.........i cant go on the opener  but every other weekend its game on


----------



## diver_sniper

Get ready for the longest work/school week of the year boys. We're gettin down there now.


----------



## Leo Porcello

diver_sniper said:


> Get ready for the longest work/school week of the year boys. We're gettin down there now.


Probably one of the reasons why I wait till the last minute to get things ready. This week will fly for me. I go home tomorrow, hopefully buy my new trailer, put all the hangers and stuff for the decoys, paint the tongue and inside with that rubber stuff, assemble the new dekes, get all the clothes out (have to make sure there are no bees in them this year  ), paint the blinds and then I have to start scouting unless somebody out there wants to pass on some gps coordinates to me!


----------



## BeekBuster

Wish i had coordinates... Assembled all the dekes yest. and put them in our new slotted bags, slick deal there. The intensity is getting worse, could hardly sleep last night i remmember waking up 3-4 times to catch myself thinking/dreaming about opener. Gettin pretty bad hope the week goes fast...


----------



## joebobhunter4

sleepless nights for me too have started... especially with school starting today it isnt helping at all...


----------



## diver_sniper

4 Days 7 Hours 12 Minutes 22 seconds


----------



## joebobhunter4

2 days 21 hours and 51 mins


----------



## maanjus11

Is this F'in week ever gonna end?????


----------



## headshot

> Is this F'in week ever gonna end?????


This is worse then waiting for christmas as a kid. :lol:


----------



## T Shot

Anyone want to help me shingle this weekend???


----------



## universitywaterfowler

I will for 300 bucks a sq.


----------



## jwdinius1

omg i cant take this anymore it needs to be saturday morning at 6:30!!!


----------



## bandman

jwdinius1 said:


> omg i cant take this anymore it needs to be saturday morning at 6:30!!!


Should have a thermos of coffee down by then Goober. See ya back home! :wink:


----------



## dukegoose

All packed up and ready to go. Taking off for Nodak in the morning.


----------



## diver_sniper

I'm seeing highs of 83 with sunny skies for Friday and Saturday. Isolated thunderstorms for Sunday. When ya grab for the bug spray ya might as well get the sun screen too.


----------



## universitywaterfowler

Thats way to hot, but I am pumped.


----------



## diver_sniper

And here I thought going snow goose hunting this spring was going to make waiting for early season easier because I would have less time between seasons. I think it just made it worse.


----------



## BeekBuster

diver_sniper said:


> And here I thought going snow goose hunting this spring was going to make waiting for early season easier because I would have less time between seasons. I think it just made it worse.


 lol, my thoughts exactly when i went out last year in sodak. Brother just called me up offered if i would like to go snow hunting (my first spring hunt). Then what you said popped into my head, but i fell in love with the snows now too, all my free time this summer now ive been making silllosocks like its an addiction. :eyeroll:


----------



## goosebusters

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PJ

I'll be back in Nodak around this time tomorrow!


----------



## goosebusters

Pack your bags boys, break out the calls, its time to load up the trailer and find some frickin' geese!!!

Christmas time is my favorite time of year!!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Extremely excited- 8 1/2 hours of insurance licensing classes were hell the last two days.

Bad news though... thought I finally had a friend I could rely on to help scout- he says he has permission for three fields. I had seen one of the fields from the road, and it looked like it opened up into a big oat field. My friend said he had looked at it closer and that it opened into a big area. Long story short, I gave it a close inspection tonight and the field is not what I expected.

Looks like more last minute scambling to try and get on a decent field.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

The biggest problem is deciding which field to hunt. I saw a lot again tonight, I don't think I can handle another night of scouting. Way too much prepping at this point, it's time to get out there.

Have fun this weekend, no matter the results. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Just picked up the new trailer today. The next 24 hours will be hell getting everything together. I hope I don't oversleep Saturday!!


----------



## DeltaBoy

Chop -

Congrats on the trailer - hope everything comes together for you.

Tiz the season and it's almost like the night before C-mas! Can't wait till the next morning.

Hopefully the waterfowl gods are near all of us come Sat. morning.

Good luck to everyone and be safe!!! :wink:


----------



## diver_sniper

I won't lie, this is getting a little ridiculous. I was at a little party tonight, and this girl started talking to me, and I told her, "Honey, I appreciate it, but I'd just step away if I were you, unless you want to hear me talk about spit notes for the next half hour. Cuz I'm to the point right now where I could pretty much snap at any moment."

I can't sleep.

PC, I'm gonna take a picture with a goose and a HUGE friggin smile just for you this weekend. I remember you said you hate it when people try and look tough in their pictures in goosebusters emo thread way back.


----------



## diver_sniper

Oh, and by the way. Everyone here needs to remember to dedicate their first bird of the year to USSapper and his boys in Iraq. I know he wants to be in that field worse than any of us on Saturday morning. So lets do the least we can and try and keep those fellas in our thoughts.


----------



## DeltaBoy

diver_sniper said:


> Oh, and by the way. Everyone here needs to remember to dedicate their first bird of the year to USSapper and his boys in Iraq. I know he wants to be in that field worse than any of us on Saturday morning. So lets do the least we can and try and keep those fellas in our thoughts.


Good point DS! Hey, if you can grin bigger than chop... I'll buy you a box of shells. :lol:


----------



## Blue Plate

Scotty-You survived last week? :lol:

I'm surprised you survived Floyds!


----------



## huntingtim08

*ONYL 16 hours and 40 minutes left!!!!!* Im heading home early form college today and missing a couple classes , to get a lil more scouting in and double my trailer and gear!! Im SO PUMPED for some shooet em up action!! :sniper: :strapped:

Good Luck to everybody this weekend hope you all have great hunts! :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy

BluePlate -

I did, it was worth it... All the Delta chapters did a great job and it was fun to see everyone again. It's still busy, but tiz the season.

Good Luck hunting this weekend!

I bet a lot of you are crossing your T's and making sure everything is ready for tomorrow... I am and can't fricken wait!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

diver_sniper said:


> Oh, and by the way. Everyone here needs to remember to dedicate their first bird of the year to USSapper and his boys in Iraq. I know he wants to be in that field worse than any of us on Saturday morning. So lets do the least we can and try and keep those fellas in our thoughts.


I here that. Don't take freedom for granted!

I'm with ya on the first solute.


----------



## HonkerExpress

I seriously don't know if I can take it anymore. I couldn't sleep last night and I am in a very pissy mood having to be at work. I need to get out of here before I end up flipping out, lol. I have never had it this bad before. I NEED TO SHOOT SOME [email protected] GEESE. Lol. Sorry just had to rant, I am sure some more people are feeling my pain right now. lmao.


----------



## goosebusters

I'm leaving in a half hour, talk to you guys on Monday night!!!


----------



## diver_sniper

Well boy, that's all for me. I'm gettin in the truck and gettin out there right now. Best of luck to everyone, stay safe, take it easy on the landowners, and have a good weekend. :beer:


----------



## justund223

all decaled and now one more scouting trip, good luck guys :beer:


----------



## chester_mallard_molester

Good Luck this weekend everybody...I still have a week to wait


----------



## Leo Porcello

To sleep or not to sleep that is the question!


----------



## jgat

Leo Porcello said:


> To sleep or not to sleep that is the question!


That's what I am asking myself. 7 hours and 51 minutes till shooting time.


----------



## MallardMayhem21

All packed and ready to go. Wont sleep much tonight, hell might as well go set up right now. Best of luck to all, be safe and enjoy its finally here; FALL!!!!!


----------



## mshutt

SIX MORE HOURS UNTIL YOU PULL THE TRIGGER AT THE FIRST GOOSE DURING THE EARLY SEASON!!!


----------



## hunter121390

2 hours til legal shooting time. ITS HERE


----------



## Quacker Wacker

hey us south dakota boys still have our countdown! lol! 58 hours and aprox 25mins.


----------



## live_4_quack

23 days in Missouri. Reading all of these stories make me feel like I just got dumped and I am watching my girlfriend makeout with a new guy at the bar. I'm jealous and depressed all at the same time. Guess I'll go shoot some more doves this weekend which is the equivalent getting drunk and picking up a fat chick to get over it.


----------



## diver_sniper

Alrighty boys, who's ready for a second round? Headin out in a few hours. Hopefully the weather cooperates and there is a little less hunting pressure this weekend. Crossin my fingers. Good luck!


----------



## R y a n

diver_sniper said:


> Alrighty boys, who's ready for a second round? Headin out in a few hours. Hopefully the weather cooperates and there is a little less hunting pressure this weekend. Crossin my fingers. Good luck!


Good Luck. Let us know how much more posting and refused permission requests you encounter. I'm curious about how much backlash all that pressure and shooting has caused with the local landowners.

They had to have noticed all the craziness similar to what you all did...

Ryan


----------



## Duckslayer100

Good luck tomorrow. It looks like rain all day Saturday. Might be a good day to sit in the car and scout. :beer:


----------



## goosebusters

live_4_quack said:


> 23 days in Missouri. Reading all of these stories make me feel like I just got dumped and I am watching my girlfriend makeout with a new guy at the bar. I'm jealous and depressed all at the same time. Guess I'll go shoot some more doves this weekend which is the equivalent getting drunk and picking up a fat chick to get over it.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

